# Converting Ounces to Grams



## BakingNana (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a formulation that calls for 4.5 ounces of an oil, and says the gram conversion is 135 grams.  When I checked that on my conversion calculator, it said 128 grams.  Anyone know which one is more accurate, and have a recommendation on the most accurate conversion calculator?


----------



## cwarren (Dec 12, 2010)

this says 133 


http://www.convertunits.com/from/oz/to/grams


----------



## Hazel (Dec 12, 2010)

I use http://www.sciencemadesimple.net/weight.php

1 ounce equals 28.35 g so 4.5 ounces should be 127.5 g You need to make sure you're basing it on weight and not liquid. 

It said 135 g in the recipe? That would be almost 4.8 ounces. 

cwarren - 

The site you're looking stated "We assume you are converting between ounce [US, liquid] and gram [water]". I don't think it should be stating it's grams. 4.5 oz would equal 133 ml. 

Check out the liquid conversion link. 

http://www.sciencemadesimple.net/volume.php


----------



## Deda (Dec 12, 2010)

I think your recipe might be confusing fluid oz to ml with oz to grams.

4.5 fl oz = 133ml -/+

4.5 oz = 127g -/+

Its a little harder for we Americans to get used to, but the metric system is so much easier.  Especially when formulating.

Soapmaker handles the conversion perfectly.


----------



## xyxoxy (Dec 12, 2010)

Many people don't know that Google has a built in calculator for such things.

So if you just type in "4.5 ounces in grams" into the search you get
4.5 ounces = 127.572854 grams

But yes this assumes weight measurements... not fluid volume measurements.


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 12, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> I think your recipe might be confusing fluid oz to ml with oz to grams.
> 
> 4.5 fl oz = 133ml -/+
> 
> ...



...which is what I was using to record the recipe.  The 135 has to be an error in the recipe.  (Gee, we've never seen THAT before, have we?   )  It's one of the Lotioncrafter formulations.  I dropped them a note. 

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## cwarren (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice figuring that out Deda


----------



## dagmar88 (Dec 12, 2010)

I suck at math, so I fill in the ounces on www.soapcalc.net; let it calculate the recipe and then use the percentages


----------

